# Is it ok if I use Cooking oil to lube it?



## qazefth (Jan 24, 2009)

I dont wether if its ok. But i already did it 3 times for past few month and it turn out well. Will it do anything to my cube?


----------



## Unknown.soul (Jan 24, 2009)

Don't. It leaks out of the cube and it makes it greasy. People really have to invest in proper lubricants instead of trying numerous types of slippery substances (the only one I would actually reccommend is hair cuticle coat, several Pinoy cubers have used it and it works)


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

People have used it successfully, but you won't regret buying some silicone spray.


----------



## Johannes91 (Jan 24, 2009)

Unknown.soul said:


> It leaks out of the cube and it makes it greasy.


That happens only if you put way too much.

Works fine for me, way better than silicone spray.


----------



## 4Chan (Jan 24, 2009)

Ive said this in a previous post, in some other random thread, but...

Vegetable oils, such as canola, olive, corn, etc.
They permeate into the plastic itself and changes the way the plastic rubs against eachother, of not permanently, for a very long time.

Its quite hard to clean out, VERY hard.
Theres always a residue, that leaves the cube feeling, grimy, not on the outside, but the cube is no longer "crisp".

In conclusion, DONT use it, IF you can get better lubes.
Hope that helped.


----------



## Paul Wagner (Jan 24, 2009)

ok all lubes do things to cubes, i believe there should be a new topic on how cubes react to lubes. I am aware of the downfalls of Jig-A-loo but its great for me and never glued my cubes together it is very nice stuff. i highly reccommend it from home depot 5$


----------



## minsarker (Jan 24, 2009)

Ya, I used to use cooking oils and such but really not worth it. Go down to the local hardware or auto store and get CRC or Jig-a-Loo or some other silicone spray but not WD40 or something. Youtube and google are your friends, do some research and you'll know which to get.

Also, if it does work for you, then maybe you got lucky or found the perfect amount or something but who knows. Silicone works for me and a gazillion others.


----------



## daniel0731ex (Jan 24, 2009)

go for yomega brain lube(that's what i uses)


there are some people in tw who invented a couple good lubes

e.g. unifish lube and maru.tw oil


----------



## Offblast! (Jan 24, 2009)

Right now I'm having problems with my cube, I've had for about a year and have used silicone spray for lube. 

It's getting pretty stiff and lube doesn't really help. This is probably because of greasy buildup of old lube. I just took it apart, cleaned each piece with some cleaning fluid that contains alcohol and it really didn't do any good.

How do I get my cube back?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 24, 2009)

Offblast! said:


> Right now I'm having problems with my cube, I've had for about a year and have used silicone spray for lube.
> 
> It's getting pretty stiff and lube doesn't really help. This is probably because of greasy buildup of old lube. I just took it apart, cleaned each piece with some cleaning fluid that contains alcohol and it really didn't do any good.
> 
> How do I get my cube back?



It's probably the build up of all the lube you've used since you got it. I've never had this problem, but more lube will only make the problem worse. Cleaning it with just rubbing alcohol (instead of whatever stuff you used) could help, but if not, I'd suggest getting a new cube.

On the bright side, now is a good time to buy a few different types and experiment, and see which cubes/hybrids you like most.

-----

On-topic with the original post:

Don't use the cooking spray. Go to an ACE hardware (if you're from US) and look for either food grade CRC, heavy duty CRC, or ACE Hardware Pure Silicone Lubricant. If you're from canada, use jigaloo, and I'm not sure about anywhere else.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 25, 2009)

well yeah it did make something in the cube. Its like something greasy that is black colour. I just put 3 - 4 drops into the cube. And it works fine but the black greasy thing will start to appear. But I usually clean the inside of the cube twice a month to clear all the black thing.


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 25, 2009)

If it works for you, use it! If you haven't used silicone spray, I still suggest you just try it once.


----------



## qazefth (Jan 25, 2009)

I want to try the sillicone spray but what type? what colour? any suggestion that I could get?


----------



## bamman1108 (Jan 25, 2009)

CRC is the most widely used brand. Get the food grade or heavy duty kind. I haven't used it, so I don't know which colors they are. I use ACE HArdware brand pure silicon lubricant which I found in my garage. It's in a mostly grey can with gears on the front.

Canadians usually use jigaloo, btw.


----------

